# Sacramento area..



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Boreal has been open a week or two already, they have two lifts going right now, but should have more by then, coverage isn't great right now, I was up there Saturday night. If your into park it's great, but it's only 3 or 4 hundred acres, not very big compared to the other tahoe resorts.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Last season Kirkwood opened the 24th of November....we had a stellar season.


----------



## s1mple (Sep 8, 2011)

What else would be great in the area? I'm not familiar with the area at all, and I'm going to be driving back and fourth from Stockton probably, so if you could list resorts that are great within 30 minutes or so from Boreal that would be great! Right now I'm looking for a resort with more of runs/trails then a big park. I'm still kinda new to boarding, and have only done it 3 years with only 2-3 days max/season under my belt I would consider myself just an intermediate trying to get down the slopes (I live in New Orleans and when we see snow its all like WTF IS THIS WHITE STUFF FALLING?!?!?!?) 
I'm willing to try to ride some park if I do get the hang of running up and down without falling every 30 seconds though! If I do decide to ride some park, at Boreal if we do go there is there a lot of newbie stuff? I'm also going to Denver for a week in January so I wouldn't mind at least attempting some park riding before I head out that way.
Thanks
-s1mple


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Boreal has park features from beginner to advanced, and everywhere in between. As far as resorts 30 min from stockon I don't think there's any, Tahoe is probley the closest, and that's at least 2 hours away. But there's northstar squaw, alpine and homewood all pretty close to boreal, northstar had the best park of those, and has a little mellower front side with lots of blue and green runs if your still learning the ropes.


----------



## DREAM-faw (Jun 19, 2011)

I live in Stockton, Krikwood is probably the closet place, I've been there last season. The place has a fun beginner park but the runs arnt that long. There are alot of resorts close to Boreal just as kctahoe has stated. If your looking for long runs, Northstar would be good for you, it also has a great park. Dont know much about Squaw valley, only that its a big and wide resort. Hopefully tahoe starts snowing.. but tahoe isnt known for there early snow.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Heavenly opens the 21st...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Supposed to be a nice series of storms starting this weekend for a week. Hopefully there is a lot of snow, and it stays cold so it sticks.

There is Sierra at tahoe, Kirkwood and Heavenly in South Lake. Sierra doesn't make any snow so they are at the mercy of Gaia. That's where I went boarding for the first time ever. Doesn't get a lot of love but it's a decent resort. Heavenly is doable I hear, but you need to know what you're doing or you end up walking.

If you head to North Lake Boreal is ok but real small. Runs are real short. Really short. Northstar has some long runs. Annoying part is on the front face you have to take 2 or was it 3 lifts to get to the top. PITA. The backside is harder but some nice cruising runs for sure.


----------



## s1mple (Sep 8, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Supposed to be a nice series of storms starting this weekend for a week. Hopefully there is a lot of snow, and it stays cold so it sticks.
> 
> There is Sierra at tahoe, Kirkwood and Heavenly in South Lake. Sierra doesn't make any snow so they are at the mercy of Gaia. That's where I went boarding for the first time ever. Doesn't get a lot of love but it's a decent resort. Heavenly is doable I hear, but you need to know what you're doing or you end up walking.
> 
> If you head to North Lake Boreal is ok but real small. Runs are real short. Really short. Northstar has some long runs. Annoying part is on the front face you have to take 2 or was it 3 lifts to get to the top. PITA. The backside is harder but some nice cruising runs for sure.


Thanks for the info. I think I'm pretty decent for someone who doesn't live around snow once I get the rhythm back again. It'll just take me the first half of the day to get used to the speed etc again. 

So which would be a more fun resort to cruise around in with LESS traffic, North Star or Heavenly? I just checked the distances from Stockton and its about the same amount of driving time either way. I'm leaning more towards Heavenly at the moment simply because I hate waiting in lift lines. Just ordered a few more accessories for the trip and excited is an understatement right now. Will be trying out my first snowboard I picked up over the summer, and hope all goes well...

Also, any recommendations for the San Fran area?? Going to be sight seeing, and such there for a few days also since this will be my first time in Cali. Thanks for any info


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Both heavenly and northstar are gunna have lift lines, they both get busy especially on the weekends, I like northstar better, heavenly is really spread out and had lots of flat areas, and ull be walking if you don't keep your speed up.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If you can, definitely check out the city (San Francisco), it's fun to just trip around there all day. Take the ferry over, check out Pier 39, Haight/Ashbury, the Mission District(Presidio), Golden Gate Park. Museums galore, fine dining (some amazing Italian food) and overall one of the coolest cities in the U.S (my personal favorite).

Angel Island is kinda cool to trip around too (It's an old military base). Can take the ferry over from Tiburon.

There's always the Sonoma Valley if you want to go wine tasting.

Some pretty decent hiking in the area too.

And if you want to get sketched out, go ride the Bart into the Oakland ghetto, get off and walk around without a map :laugh:

It will be a new experience, guaranteed.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

kctahoe said:


> Both heavenly and northstar are gunna have lift lines, they both get busy especially on the weekends, I like northstar better, heavenly is really spread out and had lots of flat areas, and ull be walking if you don't keep your speed up.


Yup Northstar has lift lines esp. on the weekend. 

It was brutal at the bottom. Even on the backside had some lines.

There is also sugarbowl, I haven't been but the wifey says it's fun. Honestly that early, who knows what will be open. Next week will be better to decide after seeing what the storms bring through.

San Fran will be fun. Very fun. I like SF, probably my second favorite city behind my hometown. Hobo pretty much nailed it. Get in a car drive on the Golden Gate then veer right into Sausalito. Always worth a drive. Grab a tourist map and hit the city. It's really small. Hit Coit tower, cruise to the Full House street/park, haight/ashbury as stated is cool to check out. Union square for shopping. North Shore for a different feel. It isn't the best restaurant in the city but we always eat at E Tutta Qua as a tradition.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Check this out if you plan on getting into what Tahoe really has to offer.
Unlimited Pass to Kirkwood + Alpine + Homewood (Students Only) | Pinchit

Boreal is a fun little hill if youre into jibbing and park.. not much to offer as far as any off piste runs even later in the season.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Check the live webcams before you go. Lots of places in Tahoe (Northstar, etc.) look like they still have patches of brown dirt, so even with the snow-making, your experience in late November will not be the same as Tahoe in late January/February, if that's what you're expecting. 

Dodge Ridge is probably the closer to Stockton than Tahoe, but I've only been to Dodge Ridge in the summer so I can't say much about it, and it's the only "resort" out in that direction so you'll have less variety, but I think in general, 
Tahoe > Dodge Ridge.

Storm is moving in this weekend.
Tahoe Weather Discussion - No Hype Lake Tahoe Weather


----------

